# Super Sentai/Power Rangers



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone a fan of the series?

Granted, the series has become a bit stale for me when Super Sentai began using more teens than adult actors. Dekaranger/SPD rekindled the franchise a bit with Doggie (not only is he a furry, but he is actually a badass!), but afterwards Magiranger/Mystic Force onwards felt crap.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 3, 2009)

Grew to hate the first or second series for it manage to Cancel Sonic SatAm...and mostly the rest after that Failed...but the One with all the red Rangers was awesome


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 3, 2009)

Um... that's the animator's "reasoning", they always blame PR on everything despite not looking at their own problems. >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um... that's the animator's "reasoning", they always blame PR on everything despite not looking at their own problems. >_>


sorry if PR took the viewings when they were on at the same time at SatAm, and during that time Season 3 suppose to come out ABC got a new President who probably saw SatAm as worthless to keep around


it still comes down viewings, if the show isnt getting much, why keep it. back then kids rather watch Power Rangers over Satam.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jan 4, 2009)

(can't believe I remember this shit)

"Wild force" was the last good series which is ironic (the one with all the red rangers), because it was the last series to have been made in America.

The series should have ended when they went into space though. When you spread concentrated good/light/happiness/sesame street throughout the universe and purge it of evil, there shouldn't have been anything to do than eat ice cream.

I saw SPD and thought it was so-so
Saw magirangers in the japanese and thought it was okay, saw it in english and I threw up


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> sorry if PR took the viewings when they were on at the same time at SatAm, and during that time Season 3 suppose to come out ABC got a new President who probably saw SatAm as worthless to keep around
> 
> 
> it still comes down viewings, if the show isnt getting much, why keep it. back then kids rather watch Power Rangers over Satam.



Futurama was canceled and FOX blamed the lack of ratings yet they always air it on Football hours. Futurama was always moved around in schedule.

Basically they should've rescheduled to avoid hitting PR.



WhiteHowl said:


> (can't believe I remember this shit)
> 
> "Wild force" was the last good series which is ironic (the one with all the red rangers), because it was the last series to have been made in America.
> 
> ...



Wild Force however suffers from "copy-pasta". They did make Zen-Aku a lot better than in Gaoranger though.

SPD was meh. Dekaranger was awesome. Doggie pretty much cancels the fail of the cast.

Never liked Magiranger onwards.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 4, 2009)

I watched the first season when I was in fourth grade.

I liked it up to the Power Rangers in Space thing.

Now it looks as though they're in their thirteenth season.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm still an avid Power Ranger fan, though that interest still remains in with the original three series(Might Morphin', Zeo and Turbo). Anything since then has been complete garbage.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2009)

Same.

Though my interests root from Super Sentai.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Futurama was canceled and FOX blamed the lack of ratings yet they always air it on Football hours. Futurama was always moved around in schedule.
> 
> Basically they should've rescheduled to avoid hitting PR.


they did do that, and then PR changed to the same times each time they did that, but alast the damage have been done, only PR episode I liked when they gathered all the red rangers.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2009)

Besides, the cartoon canon was followed up in the comics.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Besides, the cartoon canon was followed up in the comics.


no not really  the comics follow its own storyline cause unlike SatAm, sega has some minor say in the comics, while SatAm they didnt or didnt care. Its alright Power Rangers were more popular anyway.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 6, 2009)

Up until recently, I hadn't seen much of any Power Rangers after the second season due to losing interest as a kid. 

Getting a chance to see what comes afterwards in chunks at a nightly stream made me glad that I didn't. It's just one big downhill slide from that "Alien Rangers" bullshit onward. People say that In Space was supposedly really good, but I just couldn't manage to get through the shitheap that was Turbo and therefore never found out. Probably won't go back to it either.


----------



## BassMan (Jan 6, 2009)

I enjoyed Power Rangers until they went to Space. Too bad they might never bring back Amy Jo Johnson (Kimberly, the original Pink Ranger) to guest star, as she was the only Power Ranger to pose in Playboy!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 6, 2009)

Tommy the Green Ranger and Jungle Force Yellow Ranger had a sex scene in some MTV show.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 6, 2009)

I believe it was called Undressed.

I remember channel surfing one night when I came across an episode with him in it and I was like "Hey, cool! Tommy's acting again!" Then some dude came in and they began making out and then I was like "DO NOT WANT!!".

And it was the Black Ranger he played in Dino Thunder.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 6, 2009)

Blue Cup said:


> I believe it was called Undressed.
> 
> I remember channel surfing one night when I came across an episode with him in it and I was like "Hey, cool! Tommy's acting again!" Then some dude came in and they began making out and then I was like "DO NOT WANT!!".
> 
> And it was the Black Ranger he played in Dino Thunder.



I knew he looked familiar when i saw that episode.


----------



## duo2nd (Jan 7, 2009)

XDD Yeah.

I prefer Sentai thought the Early Power Rangers were cool (Season 1-4). And I was about to make a topic about the Sentai Series of 2009.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2009)

Samurai Sentai Shinkenger gives me vibes of crappiness.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 12, 2009)

Just wanted to say...

...Kamen Rider can beat up Super Sentai.

Any day.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 13, 2009)

Depends on which Kamen Rider. If you mean the Rider shows where a) it starred bishies or b) it became "many" Riders, then you have to be kidding me.

Still, in my heart, Jetman > anything Kamen Rider can deliver.


----------

